# las vegas strip hotels



## sammy (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm looking into a long fall weekend with my husband in Las Vegas and want to stay on the strip.  

It seems the strip is about 2+ miles from the southern end Luxor to the Northern end Venetian/Wynn...too long of a walk late at night after hitting the casinos.  I am looking for a room that's more that the standard rectangular room with a king bed and a sofa, but it seems only the Venetian offers really nicely laid out rooms at all price levels.    

Any suggestions where I should consider? 

Also, I see the MGM Signature has a reasonably higher rating than the MGM Grand even thou it is further away (seems to be a 10-15 inute walk over to the strip) and much less expensive.  Any idea why it is still rated so much higher than the MGM Grand?  

Thanks


----------



## zazz (Aug 16, 2009)

Signature at MGM Grand is a brand new all-suites hotel which would explain the rating.

The Trump International Hotel is supposed to be quite nice.  I am always hearing about some fantastic deals there through Hotwire.  

I have a friend who swears by the Rio, which also has good sized suites.  Its also a good deal.  The hotel is off strip, but shuttles get you back and forth from the Strip.  

I don't know what your price level is or where you want to gamble so its hard to give you too much more.  Are you planning on walking that far to gamble?


----------



## sammy (Aug 16, 2009)

thanks, zazz,

I think my gambling preference will be the MGM and Excalibur so I'm hoping to find a nice Jr Suite type room right near there. I plan to stay right around $200-$250; probably Halloween weekend as I'm sure dates will make a difference.

If I end up near Wynn/Venetian I'm sure I'll just stay around there to gamble, but I'm really looking for some lower limit 3/6 Texas Hold'Em poker and lower limit blackjack/3 card poker tables which I'd guess are not many up at that end especially on a fall weekend.


----------



## zazz (Aug 16, 2009)

You can find lower limit tables at Casino Royale, O'Sheas and maybe Bill's up on that end of the strip.  Probably more than you would find at MGM.


----------



## mecllap (Aug 16, 2009)

You could check out the monorail hotels -- gives you a way to get between some of them.  I find that the distances between the hotels are really long!  One of my fun Vegas memories was riding the bus that goes up and down the strip -- the driver was a riot!  There are lots of good packages right now (haven't found one yet for the Bellagio, tho -- would love to stay there).


----------



## ricoba (Aug 16, 2009)

MGM has the type of junior suites you are looking for.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 16, 2009)

Sammy,

Don't forget the M hotel and resort casino - It's south of the Luxor and technically while on Las Vegas Blvd South, not at a location considered "the strip" - http://www.themresort.com/

Also, I wouldn't exclude Mandalay Bay, just south of the Luxor.

Most of the hotels are having specials now - check their websites - tourism is down big-time in Vegas and they're trying to earn your business


Richard


----------



## eal (Aug 17, 2009)

The Desert Rose has 1-bedroom suites at very good prices, the website is showing under $80 a night for late October.  It is just around the corner from Excalibur and MGM Grand.

It is a Shell Vacation Club resort, you can check it out here:
http://www.shellhospitality.com/hotels/desert_rose/


----------



## JeffW (Aug 17, 2009)

DEFINITELY check around for specials.  We're at Mandalay Bay now on a $130/night rate that includes B/L/D at their buffet for 2.  We move to Orleans Tues, at about $35 Tues, $0 Wed & Thur (though another offer was $18/nt the entire week).  No doubt, part of this is due to the slow summer season, but part is due to the travel economy, which may not improve much by the Fall.  I think every casino is offering some type of discount.

You might avoid M Resort - whatever nightly rate you might find, you'll need to add (in my opionion an outrageous) $25/night resort fee.

Jeff


----------



## BevL (Aug 17, 2009)

If you head over to flyertalk.com and check out their hotel deals forum, they have a thread on Vegas deals and they pop up generally in that forum.

There's one now for the VEnetian but I think it ends before you want to go.


----------



## nodge (Aug 17, 2009)

*Hilton Las Vegas $33/night*

I just got a postcard from the Las Vegas Hilton (3000 Paradise Road) for the following deals:

Option 1:  (Rate Code: QX46D9)
$169 Total for up to 3 nights
Includes deluxe hotel room for up to 3 nights
$100 in "dining deals" coupons
2 free entries to the fitness center
2 free welcome cocktails at "Shimmer Showroom."
6 free buffets
Earn $50 in "Reward Dollars" during your trip and get "$150 Reward Dollars!" (whatever those are, but I suspect they have something to do with being a member of the "Resorts Destination Casino Club").
Valid for stays between October 1 to November 30, 2009 (inclusive)
Not eligible for Hilton HHonors points.
Must be a member of the hotel's free gaming club (Resorts Destination Casino Club)
To book call:  1-800-457-3307 (between 7 AM and 10 PM PST)
Ask for rate code: QX46D9

Option 2: (Rate Code: QX46EO)
$33/night
Deluxe Hotel Accomodations Only
3 night minimum / 5 night maximum stay
Valid for stays between October 1 to November 30, 2009 (inclusive)
Not eligible for Hilton HHonors points.
Must be a member of the hotel's free gaming club ("Resorts Destination Casino Club")
To book call:  1-800-457-3307 (between 7 AM and 10 PM PST)
Ask for rate code: QX46EO

The Las Vegas Hilton isn't technically on the strip, but for $33/night, the strip is only a short monorail hop away.

-nodge

PS, this deal is available online.  (I'm guessing Barry Manilow isn't drawing 'em in to the Hilton like they had hoped).


----------



## John Cummings (Aug 21, 2009)

nodge said:


> ...(I'm guessing Barry Manilow isn't drawing 'em in to the Hilton like they had hoped).



Barry Manilow is only there for a few nights each month.


----------



## John Cummings (Aug 21, 2009)

sammy said:


> but I'm really looking for some lower limit 3/6 Texas Hold'Em poker and lower limit blackjack/3 card poker tables which I'd guess are not many up at that end especially on a fall weekend.



If that is what you are lookig for then I would choose one of the locals casinos to play at such as the South Point, etc. I am not a table game player so can't give expert advice but I do know that you are going to find lower limit games away from the main strip casinos. The South Point has a free shuttle to/from the Mandalay Bay.


----------



## John Cummings (Aug 21, 2009)

Personally I prefer the mid-strip. Bear in mind that Harrah's properties dominate the mid-strip. They own every casino/hotel on the east side of the strip from Harrah's on the north to the Paris on the south. That includes: Harrah's, Imperial Palace, O'Sheas, Flamingo, Bill's, Ballys and the Paris. They also own the Rio and Caesar's Palace. We are fully comped at all of the Harrah's properties. I only mention that to show that our choice has nothing to with cost but strictly our preference as where to stay and play. We always play where we stay and the Paris is our favorite by far. We also do some off-strip but that is not what the OP is looking for.


----------



## sammy (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks all for the idea.  

I didn't know about Bill's and O'Sheas for gambling nor about the Harrah's properties so that we might join the players club.  

Apparently the weekend we're looking into is prime season as I don't see any good deals at the better properties.  I supposed I'll book somewhere and keep looking for better prices as the time approaches; perhaps they will drop.  

I'm guessing early November is past the pool season so that probably won't matter.  Too bad as looking at the hotel photos these are some of the most spectacular non-oceanfront pools I have ever seen.  

Any more thoughts on where to get low limit tables or where to eat for great, on the strip, and not too pricey meals is much appreciated!


----------



## John Cummings (Aug 22, 2009)

sammy said:


> Thanks all for the idea.
> 
> I didn't know about Bill's and O'Sheas for gambling nor about the Harrah's properties so that we might join the players club.
> 
> ...



First, all the great deals you see advertised apply only to the weekdays from Sunday to Thursday. Low limit tables and reasonable meals are pretty rare on the strip. The best places for that are the locals casinos.


----------



## zazz (Aug 22, 2009)

sammy said:


> Thanks all for the idea.
> 
> I didn't know about Bill's and O'Sheas for gambling nor about the Harrah's properties so that we might join the players club.
> 
> ...



Ellis Island behind Ballys has a $6.99 steak special that include potato vegetable and beer.  Its not on the menu so you have to ask.  I think Hard Rock has a similar deal. 

Several hotels, Excalibur, MGM, Luxor and Mandalay Bay have an all day buffet deal.  Luxor's may be the best deal since for $35 you get all meals all day plus beer and house wine.  Orleans has a similar deal and its a bit cheaper but off-strip

I also use restaurant.com certificates at a number of the places in the Miracle Mile Shops (Planet Hollywood) and that saves me a bunch of cash.

If you want to go a little more upmarket, Bill's (former Barbary Coast) Steakhouse has a $50 Filet Deal.  You get Filet, sides, salad, dessert and one flute of Dom Perignon.

American Casino Guide is a book with a ton of coupons, mainly BOGO buffets at off strip joints, but sometimes other items.  Its $12.75 to buy online.


----------



## ScoopKona (Aug 22, 2009)

zazz said:


> If you want to go a little more upmarket, Bill's (former Barbary Coast) Steakhouse has a $50 Filet Deal.  You get Filet, sides, salad, dessert and one flute of Dom Perignon.



Considering what Binion's Ranch Steakhouse will give you for the same $50, I don't consider that a great deal. 

Depending on the pour, you can get eight flutes out of a bottle of champagne, so that's appx. $20 (retail) of the meal right there. A six ounce filet (who knows what quality) and sides shouldn't cost $30 in Las Vegas.


----------

